# Sleeping Bag Temps



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have thought about purchasing a -40 degree bag, but am curious if I would be too hot on a 30 degree night. In the summer, no big deal to be sleepingo on top of the bag, but in winter, I was just curious if it wasn't really cold, if this is too much bag. Anybody have any thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> I have thought about purchasing a -40 degree bag, but am curious if I would be too hot on a 30 degree night. In the summer, no big deal to be sleepingo on top of the bag, but in winter, I was just curious if it wasn't really cold, if this is too much bag.


I have a -40 and a couple -20 bags from my climbing days, and they are way too warm for anything but winter here in Utah. For summer camping I have a Cat's Meow that's just about perfect. But if you're interested in a great -40 bag in like-new condition, let me know!

Just remember, the warmest sleeping bag in the world won't keep you warm without an insulating pad between you and the ground.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

A lot of time you have to look at how you are going to use stuff. 

I have a -30 bag and love it for everything but backpacking. For backpacking it is not worth the weight. But for tent camping or other styles if I get warm, I just un-zip it. I have also had elk hunts that started out un-zipped and finished with the mummy hood zipped up and was glad I had a very warm bag.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a 15° bag most of the time and just lay on the ground if the weather is OK. I change to a 0° bag about October 1st for the backpack elk/deer hunts.

Polarguard 3D or Polarguard Delta is the best IMHO. Moderately priced, very light, warm and dries quickly. Down bags are useless when wet and are tough to wash and dry.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Polarguard 3D or Polarguard Delta is the best IMHO. Moderately priced, very light, warm and dries quickly. Down bags are useless when wet and are tough to wash and dry.


I'm a fan of down for the cold-weather bags. Plus, any decent cold-weather bag will have a shell of Dry-Plus (similar to Gore-Tex but more breathable and not as water proof). When it's cold, down is at its best and getting wet isn't really an issue. It's in the other three seasons that I'll use synthetics, when it might rain, etc.

I wash my down bags in the washing machine using a special soap I buy at REI.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> I'm a fan of down for the cold-weather bags. Plus, any decent cold-weather bag will have a shell of Dry-Plus (similar to Gore-Tex but more breathable and not as water proof). When it's cold, down is at its best and getting wet isn't really an issue. It's in the other three seasons that I'll use synthetics, when it might rain, etc.
> 
> I wash my down bags in the washing machine using a special soap I buy at REI.


I guess I never had a decent down bag then, although I do have a bivy cover.

I've been on numerous hunting trips where I started at 45° and raining, and a week later it was -20° and snow. Wet down was (is) an issue.

And geeze, it takes forever to dry a down bag in a dryer and the loft is never the same, worse than synthetics.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Gumbo said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I never had a decent down bag then, although I do have a bivy cover.
> ...


To get the down to loft, you have to wash it with a good down cleaner. Then it's as good as new.

But you're right--if it gets wet, it's useless. So if you risk that while you're out, you're better off with synthetics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Gumbo said:
> ...


Yeah, I probably screwed them up not using the right soap.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, I probably screwed them up not using the right soap.


The soap is the key, because if there's any residue left on the down, they'll never loft properly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I probably screwed them up not using the right soap.
> ...


+1 on the residue

But sleeping bags should not be complicated

The US military has gone to Polarguard-fill sleeping bags.

See: http://www.epinions.com/review/US_Milit ... 8336454276


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

so along these same lines who on here has tested thier bags down to the rating?
How was it. I have a coleman 0 degree rated mummy but I do not think it would really keep me warm at that temp. It was not very expensive. Are the expensive bags better?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> so along these same lines who on here has tested thier bags down to the rating?
> How was it. I have a coleman 0 degree rated mummy but I do not think it would really keep me warm at that temp. It was not very expensive. Are the expensive bags better?


Great questions.

I think I have used all my bags at temps below their rating, not purposely, it's just the way it played out. When the bags are new I think the ratings are close. Being cold in a sleeping bag is relative to many conditions e.g. use of a sleeping pad, how wet the bag is, how much clothing you're wearing, bag loft, other stuff. As bags age they lose their loft, get cold spots, and aren't as cold resistant as new. Bags that have been put in a stuff sack wet or bags stored in a stuff sack for long periods of time lose their loft. Repeated washings could cause the insulation to slip or bunch, especially in cheaply constructed bags.

The wife and I used two 0° Coleman Hollofill bags from about 1980 to about 1990. They were very warm and well made, but heavy. I've heard good things about the latest Coleman bags. One of my hunting buddies uses one. I use North Face and Sierra Designs now.

The 20° Cat's Meow Gumbo mentioned is probably the most popular backpacking sleeping bag out there. It's been around since the early days of Polarguard insulation. The model was discontinued and reintroduced a couple of times. It now has the latest and greatest Climashield® insulation.

Again remember any sleeping bag requires a certain amount of maintenance to keep it's temp rating. Following the manufacturers washing and storage instructions are important.

There are numerous magazines and outdoor writers that test bags. Backpacker magazine tests bags every year. You could check their archives.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I've spent many, many nights in sub-0 temps while on climing trips to Alaska, South America, Central America. A -20 is fine for about everything. You can supplement the insulation by sleeping in expedition-weight undies, throwing your coat over the top of you, etc.

Here's a pic of me half-way in my -20 down bag, melting snow in -25 temps at 20K in South America. We were stormed in for 3 days and couldn't leave the tent.
[attachment=0:23xeanwr]51C2MeltSnow.jpg[/attachment:23xeanwr]


----------

